# 1 Week until daughters TT



## Ashaki (Aug 5, 2010)

Well, we are down to the one week mark. My 15 yr old is having TT done September 5th. Already talked with school as the surgeon said she would be out up to two weeks at this point. They've been great on working with us.

I think I'm starting to get more nervous than my daughter. I don't know what to exspect for her. How sick she will become or even how fast she will bounce back. I've read many different post-op stories from everyone. Just scared for her and hoping I made the right decision to have it removed. She's my baby and just hate this!

Thanks for listening to me blabber!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm betting she won't need the two weeks to recover--I was back at work a week later and I could have gone back even sooner, but I was enjoying my time off! And kiddos bounce back much faster than we adults do. Just make sure there is a plan in place for after surgery when she'll need replacement meds. You don't want her to go too long without those.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

At least your daughter has a wonderful wonderful mom who will no doubt care for her during this ordeal. That's the good news!

Let us know how she does!

Hugs,


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thyroid surgery is very often quite easy for folks. My advice is to expect the best and deal with any thing else later 

Get her some v-neck shirts, or tops that zip up or button up. Some soft ice packs. Insulated cups with straws. A fridge stocked with soft foods like ice cream 

You'll be surprised at how quickly she recovers!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

As a guide - 1/7mcg of replacement for every kiogram of weight. just be aware so you can ask questions if they prescribe less or more.

Ask when they wil begin replacement - I started day 3 post op. There will be some thyroid hormone spill so the first few days will not be too bad.


----------



## Ashaki (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you all so much for the advice! Already took her shopping for a few new "V" neck shirts and matching bottoms to keep her comfy!

So, hormone replacement starts right away?!? I know her teacher went through this and said thats when she will feel the worst.

I read soft foods but, ice cream for her is not sn option as she is lactos intolerant... So, sherbert it is!!!!...haha


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

My hormone replacement started before I even left the hospital, which is different from most people here on this forum. Surgeon put me on a "starter dose" of 125 micrograms, which turned out to be pretty close to what I needed (I am now on 137 micrograms of levothyroxine).

Your daughter will likely bounce back pretty quickly.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It does depend! I didn't start any meds until after RAI. But, thyrogen wasn't available so "going hypo" was the fastest way of getting things taken care of. The weeks between surgery and RAI were tough. I don't know if you are dealing with cancer, but if RAI is a possibility, push hard for thyrogen.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I didn't start replacement meds until 7-10 days after surgery because I had a big time thyroid dump during surgery and felt pretty hyper for a while. I would just make sure you've got a prescription for meds and then see how she feels in the first few days after surgery.


----------

